# Sunday Special - A Loss for Words



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2018)

Sunday Special - A Loss for Words

Complete the missing words in these lyrics...

1. "Well, ______ coast girls are hip 
I really dig those styles they wear."
2. "In the year ______- ______
If man is still alive
If woman can survive they may find."
3. "______ eyes, movin' cross the floor
Got me wantin' more, ______ eyes
______ eyes, gettin' down with you
I want to move with you, ______ eyes."
4. "Well, the rain exploded with a mighty crash
As we fell into the ___ ,
And the first one said to the second one there
I hope you're ______  ___ .
5. "You made me so very ______
I'm so glad you came into my life yeah."
6. "______ lives in a very bad part of town
And everybody there tries to put my ______ down."
7. "Hey ______, go ______, soul ______, go ______
He met Marmalade down in Old New Orleans
Struttin' her stuff on the street."
8. "Whoo-a, yes they call him the Streak
____ - ___, ____ - ___
Fastest thing on two feet
____ - ___, ____ - ___
He's just as proud as he can be of his anatomy."
9. "Ooh, I hear ______ in the rain
Walking hand in hand with the one I love 
10. Come on, come on, come on, come on
Please, ______ me, woo-yeah, like I ______ you."
11. "Well she touched my hand what a _____ _ ___,
Her ____ are like a ______ that's hot
12.  "Don't go breaking my heart
I couldn't if I tried
______ if I get restless
____  you're not that kind"
13. 
"Here I am, Prayin' for this moment to last
Livin' on the music so fine, Borne on the wind
Makin' it mine, ______ fever, ______ fever"
14. "When you're close to me, I can feel your heart  beat
I can hear you breathing near my ear
Wouldn't you agree, baby you and me got a ______ _____ __  love"
15. 'Lord have mercy, baby's got her____ _____  on.'
16. 'When a man loves a woman, can't keep his ____ __ ______'   ____ .
17. It's a typical American phenomenon
Where all the members have a ____ ___ ____,
It's the Forty-Third Annual Convention
Of the Grand Mystic Royal Order
Of the Nobles of the Ali Baba Temple of the ______  "
(Hint; Ray Stevens Tune)
18. "You can't start a ____,
You can't start a ____ without a _____,
This gun's for hire
even if we're just _______ __ ___ ____"
19. I've seen _____ ____ that I thought would _____  ___
I've seen ______ _____ when I could not ____ _  ______
But I always thought that I'd ___ you _____."
20. Keep a clean nose, watch the ____________ ,
You don't need a __________ to know which way ___ ____  _____"
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. East
2. 2525
3. Sexy
4. Sun - Having Fun
5. Happy
6. Sloopy
7. Sister
8. Look-a-Dat
9. Laughter
10.Please    
11. Chill I Got - Lips - Volcano
12. Honey - Baby
13. Night
14. Groovy Kind of
15. Blue Jeans
16. Mind on Nothin' Else
17. Fine Old Time - Shrine
18. Fire - Spark - Dancing in the Dark
19. Sunny Days - Never End - Lonely Times - Find a Friend -  See -Again
20. Plainclothes - Weatherman - The Wind Blows


----------

